# Weight Loss - next steps (T2)



## diatribe (May 1, 2022)

I was diagnosed as T2 last June, in the months leading up to it I was about 88-90kg, about 85 when I was put in hospital. Now I am down to about 73-74kg and that has stablised. I am very happy with this result, as result my BMI (which is not everthing) is about 23. I would like to get this and my weight down a bit more to maybe 70-71kg. Diet wise I am much more into reduced carb and low GI foods, so that has worked. Exercise is something, but due to a foot issue I cannot do anything with too much pressure as it may cause it to break. Walking is however ok. I still allow myself some nice things, so twice a week a cake/cookie and now and again some food from the past. 

I would appreciate any tips on how to get this down a bit more. In particular small scale changes that are easy to implement. Also I need to take care to avoid increasing further my risk of strokes and heart attacks - which sadly run in my family and which diabetes seems to have elevated a bit more.

My HB1AC has falled from 12 when hospitalised to about 5.8. So that has worked well. I am on Metformin x2 per day, having been on three different types of meds etc.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 1, 2022)

Well done!

Really, losing some more weight at its most basic is just a matter of eating fewer calories. 

How you do that depends on what tactics work best for you, but I found it very helpful to get a real sense of how my weight was likely to change dynamically with changes to calories and exercise.

This body weight planning tool from the US National Institutds for Health has excellent credentials www.nddk.gov/bwp & it has certainly helped me lose ~20kg and keep it off for 3 1/2 years.

I would ignore any "it's carbs not calories" messages but if reducing carbs means you reduce calories, great.


----------



## diatribe (May 1, 2022)

Eddy Edson said:


> Well done!
> 
> Really, losing some more weight at its most basic is just a matter of eating fewer calories.
> 
> ...



Yes, I agree. I have been a stronger calorie watcher in the last 12 months than before, that is for sure. Food wise, I mainly adopted a substitution approach, which seems to have worked. Thanks for the link.


----------



## Eddy Edson (May 1, 2022)

diatribe said:


> Yes, I agree. I have been a stronger calorie watcher in the last 12 months than before, that is for sure. Food wise, I mainly adopted a substitution approach, which seems to have worked. Thanks for the link.


Sorry, screwed up the link. Should be nih.niddk.gov/bwp


----------



## trophywench (May 1, 2022)

May I ask why your foot is likely to break - Charcot foot?


----------



## Kreator (May 1, 2022)

diatribe said:


> Yes, I agree. I have been a stronger calorie watcher in the last 12 months than before, that is for sure. Food wise, I mainly adopted a substitution approach, which seems to have worked. Thanks for the link.


Hi, this has worked for me also, it's great advise, and substitutes become the new normal after a while...

Exercise has limited effect on losing weight, it's more about what food you consume that counts - more non-starchy veg = less calories and feeling fuller for longer....

In terms of your weight...it's what you feel comfortable at, you've doen great so far, congatulate yourself! (not with food tho!)

You may want to think about talking with your GP about potentially stopping Metformin - you technically can't be 'In Remission' while still taking it...

Good work!


----------



## Ditto (May 1, 2022)

Well done, very sensible.


----------



## diatribe (May 14, 2022)

trophywench said:


> May I ask why your foot is likely to break - Charcot foot?


No, sadly I few years ago I banged it on a bed. I didn't think anything other than I had stubbed my toe. But it was very painful for some days. Later on I had some issues and found that I had infact broken it.


----------



## diatribe (May 14, 2022)

Kreator said:


> Hi, this has worked for me also, it's great advise, and substitutes become the new normal after a while...
> 
> Exercise has limited effect on losing weight, it's more about what food you consume that counts - more non-starchy veg = less calories and feeling fuller for longer....
> 
> ...


Thanks for your message, I agree with you point in exercise. After my recent visit to the diabetic clinic here, they are infact considering taking me off Metformin. They will look into it again in six months.


----------



## diatribe (May 15, 2022)

As an aside, another thing I have found useful is an air fryer, although marketing spin can "talk things up", I use far less oil and apparently it can reduce the amount of fat in food by up to 75% (depending on what you cook and how much oil). I have used to to largely replace my frying pan. That may also be helping with weight loss.


----------



## Ditto (May 18, 2022)

Daughter got one for Christmas, she hasn't used it yet, can't face the manual.


----------



## diatribe (Jun 19, 2022)

Ditto said:


> Daughter got one for Christmas, she hasn't used it yet, can't face the manual.


For those that cannot face a manual...
8 minutes 180c seems to work as a good default for many things, perhaps 10-12 minutes for more meat type stuff.


----------



## Ditto (Jun 22, 2022)

Thanks.


----------

